# Which 4 amps for a home/studio/small gig player?



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

_Edited for clarity_

You are a "home/studio/occasional get together/possible sporadic smaller gigs" player.

You have decided the 4 amp flavours that will suit you best:

Tweed Fender
Blackface Fender
Vox
Marshall
with no budget, if you were given the task of buying 4 "dream" amps in these styles..

which would you choose? 

Cheers!


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

My list would be:
Tweed Deluxe
Blackface Deluxe Reverb
AC15
Plexi (probably a combo variation of some sort)

And of course, I'd likely need a good attenuator


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

terminalvertigo said:


> Hypothetical Situation:
> 
> You are a "home/studio/occasional get together/possible sporadic smaller gigs" player.
> 
> ...


I’m going to answer with amps I have, On the basis that I still own them so I must like them. 
they are all around 20 watts or under, half of them have some sort of power soak or attenuation on board,making Them usable at home but loud enough for small gigs. i Find the old fenders have good volume taper, and Usually use them at volumes around 3-4 with pedals for od)

tweed tremolux 
bf deluxe
65 amps soho( I would maybe change this but it’s the only vox style amp I own,I think, and the power soak makes it home useable though not bedroom levels usable)
tone king royalist. (i think my Mojave coyote is cooler, but depending on the gig, the tone king has a little more head room, and the attenuator brings it to bedroom levels at home and sounds great still)


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

The Stephenson Standard will do all four and more. Tube-swap, transformer tap, output choice. I mean, if you are spending four grand anyway... Long wait I think. I bought this amp to end all amps and it did. Owned for ten years now. Rarely plug into anything else.

If your budget limits you to the one-trick ponies, I will say, I have never been disappointed with both the Deluxe Reverb and the AC15. Great amps for my ears. And affordable too.


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

Princeton Reverb (for the BF option) but preferably a non-pcb one. Appropriate for "home/studio/occasional get together/possible sporadic smaller gigs player". I think a Deluxe Reverb is too much power and volume. You'll get tired of being told to turn it down.


----------



## slag banal (May 4, 2020)

Now it says unlimited budget, so I withdraw my answer.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

jdto said:


> My list would be:
> Tweed Deluxe
> Blackface Deluxe Reverb
> AC15
> ...


Pretty much this. But instead of a Deluxe Reverb I'd go with a Super Reverb. If weight is an issue, I'd go with a Tone Master SR for a more manageable 36lbs.


----------



## John123 (Jul 22, 2020)

Love my Stephenson Deluxe 30.
It'll do all of the above in spades!!


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

My first thought is a modeller either a Kemper of Fractal FM3/ orFM9 - will cover all four sounds, mobile friendly and will lose value quickly......


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Grab n Go said:


> Pretty much this. But instead of a Deluxe Reverb I'd go with a Super Reverb. If weight is an issue, I'd go with a Tone Master SR for a more manageable 36lbs.


I had a TMSR and ended up taking it back because it just wasn't going to be right for my situation even though it sounded great. With the lowest power setting, it was still getting quite loud in my home practice space when I got the tone where I liked it. I ended up with a Helix, so now I have my choice of the sounds of many different amps, which works for me.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

On the Vox side, the AC10 covers the top boost, and is super lightweight but not much headroom. Sounds better with an external cab, but the 1x10 is pretty good.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm a Vox guy at heart, but I also love Fenders too. For gigging and home use, you can't go wrong with an AC15 and Deluxe Reverb. For gigs, my main amp is my Mesa MKV 25 watter, which can do just about any sound - jack of all trades, master of none.


----------



## Peel Ferrari (Jun 22, 2017)

I had the new custom 68 pro reverb for a bit, nice amp, pricey these days tho.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

BlueRocker said:


> On the Vox side, the AC10 covers the top boost, and is super lightweight but not much headroom. Sounds better with an external cab, but the 1x10 is pretty good.


Was also going to say AC10. Currently gig with one and it more than keeps up with a live band for rehearsals and gets mic’d live.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

I don’t see why a Bogner shiva wouldn’t be on this list. Killer master volume that sounds great at any level, does a great (dark)Marshall and killer clean. Would be my first choice.

I’d throw a k master Bad Cat in the mix for an EF86 vibe as well. But I’m obviously bias


----------



## Arek (Jan 24, 2009)

1. FM3 (Atomic, Helix, Kemper etc.) with FRFR
2. Spark with FRFR plus proper cord (summing, or TRS to 2xMono) to go from headphone output to FRFR.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

jdto said:


> I had a TMSR and ended up taking it back because it just wasn't going to be right for my situation even though it sounded great. With the lowest power setting, it was still getting quite loud in my home practice space when I got the tone where I liked it. I ended up with a Helix, so now I have my choice of the sounds of many different amps, which works for me.


Glad to hear that the TMSR sounds good. I can see it still being too loud. For me, a 4x10 amp is also impractical (I had a silverface SR once). But since it's hypothetical, I thought I'd go big on at least one amp. Especially if everything else is 1x12.


----------



## Greenbacker (Mar 29, 2007)

*5e3 Deluxe* - I think this is the iconic, blooming tweed sound, good tonal options with the 2 channels, gotta have a 12”speaker. This would be my bluesy-to-Neil Young amp.
*Deluxe Reverb/Twin* - To me, this is a cleaner, sparkly era, and you’d also want the best reverb you could find. If you’ve got the back for it, I’d go Twin just because it is the biggest and cleanest but that is likely overkill. Of the bunch, I’d want this to be my clean amp, and something that would play well with effects. Let’s be honest, the Deluxe Reverb is always the right answer… but it’ll sound boxy relative to the Twin
*AC15* - all that top boost grit and sparkle, but with a single 12” — ideally a celestion blue. Some even have half-power modes. This would be the British/clean-ish/OD amp
*JCM 800 4010* - a 2204 in a small combo. Play it through its onboard g1265 at home or use it to power a 4x12 or two for your stadium gig. This would be for gain and rock.
It’s funny that you’ve chosen this list because it’s exactly where I’m at, and the amps I have are all the above (or variants of these).


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

LOL. This thread is headed in so many different directions, it is heading nowhere really. Usual forum bullshit. Hey, I got my two cents in. Ha, ha. Less than twenty posts and you're on your own already. 

Try a Quilter? Interesting amps for versatility?? Never heard one. 

Time for the modellers to join in... 

Good luck with the search. Just keep food on the table, eh?


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

some people have better reading comprehension than others perhaps


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I have seven amps; the four that I use the most are:

1. Boss Katana 100 Mk2. Main home amp because it is very versitile; haven't taken it out yet.
2. Fender 57 Custom Champ. It's one nasty little bastard.
3. Fender 57 Custom Deluxe. It's like the Champ but a bigger little bastard.
4. Fender Pro Jr IV Tweed. Solid 15 watts with a good punch but cut from different cloth than the 57s.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

terminalvertigo said:


> some people have better reading comprehension than others perhaps


I may have done it wrong. I took it to mean what amps in these 4 voicings would you use 🤷


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

ah..

"Models" was a terrible word choice, i now realize. I meant model as in "make & model"


I suppose this is a better way to phrase it..


You are a "home/studio/occasional get together/possible sporadic smaller gigs" player.

You have decided the 4 amp flavours that will suit you best:

Tweed Fender
Blackface Fender
Vox
Marshall
with no budget, if you were given the task of buying 4 "dream" amps in these styles..

which would you choose?


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

All you need is a Blues Junior and an Epiphone casino and a the truth lol

-Supro / National / champ’oid 5 watt
-Fake Princeton, real fake Princeton, actual 1960’s Princeton
-AC15, Matchless AC15, Dr.Z AC18
-Orange 100 watt head with 8x12 cab


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Always12AM said:


> All you need is a Blues Junior and an Epiphone casino and a the truth lol


Yeah, I heard about that 3 chords and the truth stuff.

And it seemed like a good idea.

So I figured I'd try it.

But all my songs turned out to be 4 chords and a pack lies.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

For Marshall the Slash SL5 is a great amp.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Tweed combo-Fender Tweed Bandmaster-the 3x10 combo
Blackface-I like headroom-Carr Rambler or maybe a vintage Twin
Vox-Matchless DC30
Marshall-Morris Perplexed


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

terminalvertigo said:


> with no budget, if you were given the task of buying 4 "dream" amps in these styles..


Stephenson Standard.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

tdotrob said:


> I don’t see why a Bogner shiva wouldn’t be on this list. Killer master volume that sounds great at any level, does a great (dark)Marshall and killer clean. Would be my first choice.
> 
> I’d throw a k master Bad Cat in the mix for an EF86 vibe as well. But I’m obviously bias


I agree, the Shiva is the ultimate Fender and Marshall in a box, however, having owed the combo and my last Shiva rig, the head version w/ a 2x12 cabinet, it's a 120lbs to lug to a gig. Also, I was told by the soundman that I was too loud with the MV set at 2. Bonus: The Bogner foot switch conked out on the first song and was stuck on the clean channel. Ended up playing through the opening bands rig which was a Roland Cube and a floorboard (this is 20 years ago)...Sold the Shiva the following week!


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

SF Deluxe Reverb
BF Deluxe Reverb
SF Deluxe Reverb
BF Deluxe Reverb


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

Alex said:


> I agree, the Shiva is the ultimate Fender and Marshall in a box, however, having owed the combo and my last Shiva rig, the head version w/ a 2x12 cabinet, it's a 120lbs to lug to a gig. Also, I was told by the soundman that I was too loud with the MV set at 2. Bonus: The Bogner foot switch conked out on the first song and was stuck on the clean channel. Ended up playing through the opening bands rig which was a Roland Cube and a floorboard (this is 20 years ago)...Sold the Shiva the following week!


Ouch ya sounds rough. I pack a 1x12 shiva around and it’s heavy for sure but having killer tone isn’t for pussies my mom always said.


----------



## fogdart (Mar 22, 2017)

1) Tweed Super (5E4-A)
2) Two Rock Classic Reverb Signature
3) Matchless C-30
4) Vintage Script Logo JTM45 that I would take to a capable amp tech to have re-voiced to my ear


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

fogdart said:


> I would take to a capable amp tech to have recoiled to my ear


I don't remember ever reading this type of comment before. 
What is involved with "recoiling" to one's ear?


----------



## fogdart (Mar 22, 2017)

Uh oh. That sounds painful. Let me edit!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

fogdart said:


> Uh oh. That sounds painful. Let me edit!


Now I get it!


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

terminalvertigo said:


> home/studio/occasional get together/possible sporadic smaller gigs


Ok, I’ll play.

Fender Custom “Vibrolux” 2x10
FUCH ODS 30 w 1x12
1972 Marshall Lead-Bass 20w 2061w 212
Dr Z Wreck combo
(all through an UA OX box.)


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

^^ this guy gets the assignment!


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

It may take me a while to round them up...a lot quicker with an unlimited budget.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

nonreverb said:


> SF Deluxe Reverb
> BF Deluxe Reverb
> SF Deluxe Reverb
> BF Deluxe Reverb


So why is your handle here nonreverb?


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

tomee2 said:


> So why is your handle here nonreverb?


We actually changed it to eagle eyes, it just didn’t come into effect because I have no power.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

I only have four I use.

Quilter 101R and Traynor SB110 for live use.
Blackstar HT1RH and a 1x12 cab for home practice.
A PC with Reaper and plugins for recording and learning new songs.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

tomee2 said:


> So why is your handle here nonreverb?


My last name spelled backwards....plus a couple of extra letters.


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

Mesa Express 550 - Marshall AS50D - Boss Katana 100 - Hotone Mojo Diamond


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm down to only one amp for now. Vibro Champ re-issue. It fits all my playing needs. May get something a bit bigger down the road when we start gigging more. If i need another amp, i have several friends who will loan one to me.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

I think I really ruined this from the get go buy using gear I have, that happened to fit the assignment. 
now people are posting random amps that have nothing to do with the OP.
I will carry this weight with me forever.


----------



## champster29 (Jul 26, 2013)

I’d go with what I have/had 

65 amps Ventura 
Fender Tweed Deluxe
Fender Tweed Champ 
Magnatone Varsity Reverb 

\m/


----------

